# diamond plate squeaks



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I sharpened a knife on my 1000 grit diamond plate and a one pint the plate squeaks awful, any idea what causes this thanks Mike


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

What are you using as lube? What brand plates? And style?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't know what brand, they are the cheap ones from china. i have used this plat for a couple years and it just started making this noise. I use either alcohol or Windex for lube.It squeaks when I sharpen dry and the noise comes from a certain spot on the plate


----------

